# Lots of squeaking from the does' tank



## Kayota (Dec 29, 2013)

Today I noticed that my oldest doe (who also seems to be pregnant) was picking on the younger mice a lot. I separated her for now. Should I leave her separated until she has her babies?


----------



## southwestbest (Dec 31, 2013)

i would advise separating her if she`s going to be aggressive to others, such a shame she`s being like that as the joy of having multiple does to a tank is the fact they all chip in and help each other.
hope this helps


----------



## Kayota (Dec 29, 2013)

Should I keep the others together then? They get along swimmingly but there's a good chance they are pregnant too. My smallest one is gaining weight like crazy.

edit: if it makes a difference to your answer, they were pregnant when I got them so it doesn't much matter whether the babies get mixed up and I am probably not keeping a large majority of them.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Pregnant mice are much more likely to fight, and ones that are fine in one pregnancy may go berserk the next time they're bred. *shrug* They'll likely be fine to re-introduce once their pups are weaned.


----------



## southwestbest (Dec 31, 2013)

through personal experience if you can keep multiple does in a tank then it is the easiest way, but if they are turning then separation is the only answer ,
just sort of play it by ear and use common sense more than anything.... if they work together then result if not then separate


----------

